# videos from my pigeons



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

hy this is some of my pigeons

1: this for the maltese pigeon i have:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWZWUvmcYUA
2:this for my fantail pigeon i have:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUETdecWbCA
3: this for some of my pigeons>>>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sovy4fXhteI

i need your comments
thanks you
iyado​


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You have some beautiful birds! Did you mix up the links? The first video was of fantails.

Cynthia


----------



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

*thank*

thanks you for your advice
iyado


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I love the variety of pigeons you have - really beautiful. If it's advice on the video taping itself, the only suggestion I'd have is to slow down when you pan up/down/sideways... try it a little slower so the viewer can see while you pan instead of getting a blur. Otherwise I thought it was pretty good videotaping


----------



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

Dezirrae said:


> I love the variety of pigeons you have - really beautiful. If it's advice on the video taping itself, the only suggestion I'd have is to slow down when you pan up/down/sideways... try it a little slower so the viewer can see while you pan instead of getting a blur. Otherwise I thought it was pretty good videotaping


ok ok thanks you for your advice>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

The maltese look ready to lay or at least the male thinks so when the hen entered the box.


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

they are very nice bird`s m8


----------

